# Strangest thing I have ever seen??



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I am not sure why but our little game cockerel, is acting very strange lately. It use to come in and eat bread crumbs, steal toast from us, and go running all over the house. Lately ever since it's sister passed away it has started coming in jumping up on the couch and cuddling with me. However when it cuddles it goes to sleep after preening itself. But when asleep, you can pick it up, move it whatever and it sleeps right through it all.

My daughter did a test with it yesterday and she picked him up and his head just fell like it was dead, and when she moved it and placed a towel under him he finally woke up. saw the towel and tried taking a dirt bath on it, just to go back to sleep again.

If I place him on the floor he wakes up and looks around, runs around the floor, then jumps on the couch and on me to go back to sleep. He wont sleep on the kids, they have tried but it sleeps on me and acts like it is all wore out and goes into almost a dead sleep.

It wont eat in the house any more like it use to now it just wants preening time on me, and sleep time. But that being dead asleep scares the crap out of me.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

First, hold old? Makes a big difference. 

What others does he have for company?


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

robin416 said:


> First, hold old? Makes a big difference.
> 
> What others does he have for company?


2 1/2 months old, and it is the only one now by itself. However it spends more time in the house now that it's sister has passed on. But that falling asleep and you can walk around with it like it is dead, even head hanging down. But when you put it on the floor it jumps up and runs around. Never seen nothing like that before. It is like being dead asleep. never have I seen anything like that before.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You need to hunt down another for him. Chickens are very social and can become depressed without some of their own kind.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

hildar said:


> 2 1/2 months old, and it is the only one now by itself. However it spends more time in the house now that it's sister has passed on. But that falling asleep and you can walk around with it like it is dead, even head hanging down. But when you put it on the floor it jumps up and runs around. Never seen nothing like that before. It is like being dead asleep. never have I seen anything like that before.


I have a Old English Game Bantam pullet that acted similar and she ended up having coccidia. She was not lonely because she was in with many other chickens but I am pretty sure your cockerel can get coccidia just from being stressed out about being lonely. You might want to get a friend and treat for coccidia. She is very healthy, happy, and active now.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Rhandi said:


> I have a Old English Game Bantam pullet that acted similar and she ended up having coccidia. She was not lonely because she was in with many other chickens but I am pretty sure your cockerel can get coccidia just from being stressed out about being lonely. You might want to get a friend and treat for coccidia. She is very healthy, happy, and active now.


We actually are treating him for that when his sister started pooping out blood I started asking question. These 2 were never where any other chickens have been and were never around anything used by other chickens, but his sister was sickly from the time she hatched. 90% of the chicks died in the eggs just before hatching. Every one of them perfect and in the right position. Out of the 3 that hatched he is the only one left. We have babied both him and his sister ever since they were hatched out, but now with it just being him, he wants in the house with us most of the time, and he is full of it, but when he sleeps its like being dead asleep.

He has been getting the treatment in his water along with electrolytes, and medicated feed. His sister had the electrolytes, and the medicated feed as well but I never realized they hatched out sick with that. The man I got the eggs from posted on a forum the other day that he had to treat all of his chickens for it because he lost 5 of them, and many were sick with it.

Had I of know Said person had sick birds I never would have gotten the eggs from him. This to me was just wrong to send out fertile eggs from sick birds. However the vet says that is why the other chicks died before hatching. Luckily they have never been around my other chickens, I am treating everyone though for that just in case thing.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cocci is not passed in to the egg if that's where you think it came from. It is picked up through either direct or indirect contact. Indirect means that someone carried it in with them as an example. Adult birds rarely succumb to cocci infection if they are healthy to begin with. Their immune systems are capable of fighting off an over load. 

How long has he been on the coccidiostat? If its been for an extended period of time he needs to come off it because it is blocking his ability to absorb thiamine.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Yes, parent to egg Cocci does not happen. 
Sometimes embryos just die, the reason is never discovered (though I'm sure if we could go back and see every level of environmental influence for every minute around that time, the answer would be revealed). If all the others died and two made it out sickly, I'd say the reason they were sickly is because what killed the others *should have* killed them, thus they were not starting out on the best foot. This makes them susceptible to illness and disease more so than other birds. 

Cocci exists pretty much everywhere. Usually there are no symptoms in any birds, but when they are weak, or stressed, it can bloom and cause issue. I just went through a bout of it due to several days of very high temps stressing out my young stock, lost a little leghorn, treated the rest, and they seem ok now. I've never had an outbreak before and hope to not have another.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fiere said:


> Yes, parent to egg Cocci does not happen.
> Sometimes embryos just die, the reason is never discovered (though I'm sure if we could go back and see every level of environmental influence for every minute around that time, the answer would be revealed). If all the others died and two made it out sickly, I'd say the reason they were sickly is because what killed the others *should have* killed them, thus they were not starting out on the best foot. This makes them susceptible to illness and disease more so than other birds.
> 
> Cocci exists pretty much everywhere. Usually there are no symptoms in any birds, but when they are weak, or stressed, it can bloom and cause issue. I just went through a bout of it due to several days of very high temps stressing out my young stock, lost a little leghorn, treated the rest, and they seem ok now. I've never had an outbreak before and hope to not have another.


I'm thinking that there was something going on with the breeding flock and that's why there was such a high mortality rate during hatch and after.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Might have been. I know my last years blue australorps were so closely bred they weren't thrifty and he had a few bum hatches with fertility I heard. 
For so many to develop right to the end and not pip suggests an incubation environment problem... you'd expect more deaths at all stages, especially early, with a sick flock.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

It has been really hot. I wondered for awhile if it was due to wild rabbits going through the area where the little ones coop is but everyone told me they can't get it from rabbits. In the old days they always kept rabbits away from chickens because a disease from rabbits could go to the chickens. Now they say it doesn't.

I treated the chick for 1 week in it's water then took it off. But it is still eating medicated food for now. I just can't figure out the way it sleeps when it's on me. It is kind of funny though. However when it's on the floor it is fine. It can be fast asleep and we place it on the floor it wakes up and starts running every wheres.

All of our chickens got treated for a week just in case. But the man that I got the eggs from said he had to treat his, this is what worried me. However it could be due to the almost 100 degree weather we have been having lately. I guess this is what I get when I get eggs through the mail. We never know what was wrong with parents. This coming year I will get me some OEG's from cackle, that should work. All chicks I have gotten from them have been healthy as can be.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Fiere said:


> Might have been. I know my last years blue australorps were so closely bred they weren't thrifty and he had a few bum hatches with fertility I heard.
> For so many to develop right to the end and not pip suggests an incubation environment problem... you'd expect more deaths at all stages, especially early, with a sick flock.


I used the same incubator for the game eggs that we had used for the Legacy, over 300 legacy hatched out we lost only 4 chicks in the Legacy eggs, but they quit early on However the OEG's gave up right at hatch. Those chicks were perfect in every way when I cracked the eggs open.


----------



## 12345 (Jul 12, 2014)

Good morning all, I would have went to the intro section if you have one ( didn't ) but it's unnecessary cause this is the only thread I'm going to respond to. I am the guy hildar got the eggs from and when I happened upon this thread became completely appalled. Now I know she's a supporting member and you will probably side with her but I am extremely proud of my fowl and will not let somebody slander them or me without rebuttal. Here's the WHOLE STORY, I have been connected with gamefowl since about 1995 or so in one way or another so I'm no peddler. On a mother forum which I'm going to try a post a link when finished hildar advised she very much wanted games but had a problem hatching shipped eggs. Hildar state the fact on how many shipped eggs u hatched total over the past two years. I being the thoughtful person I am offered to sell her about 24 yes 24 grey eggs for $20.00 which basically just covers lacking supplies and shipping. She was very grateful and I was happy to help someone aquire a breed that I KNOW are as they say the real deal. She kept in touché static about the growth rate of my eggs which I factually have a high hatch rate of my eggs. After the hatch say I have heard NOTHING from her. No correspondence about problems I only knew from the publicity viewed posts from the other forum so when I came across this the way she is slamming me and my fowl I was floored I guess that's what happens when u try to help. Anyway I would like hold at to answer a few questions to back your assumptions. Hildar out of all the shipped eggs u have received in the past two years how many and who's have developed out of how many of that specific order have developed fully ( till hatch )? Hildar what vet told u cocci is passed through to the embroyo ? Either your vet is a quack or u are lying about seeing a vet because that Is impossible. Can u post a link to where I said I lost 5 or whatever chicks from cocci and I had to treat my whole flock. And why did u not advised me personally of any problems like should have been done instead of slamming me on a forum that I am not a member of? On the other forum I believe I am widely known as having quality fowl. And factually what is a sign of fully developed chicks dying at hatch: too high humidity chick grew too big and could not pip and zip or drowned when internally pipped or both. And I highly suspect a little embellishment with only losing 4 out of 300 incubated if that's a fact then you're the best incubator in the world and better that god. For reference I am sdm111 on b a c k y a r d c h I c k e n s forum look up show off your games and you'll see the real me and not the slandered lies you are reading here I'm will not sit back and let this just go sorry to be like this but I must defend myself.


----------



## 12345 (Jul 12, 2014)

And blood in the droppings are a dead giveaway of cocci but cocci IS NOT transferred to the egg


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

12345 said:


> And blood in the droppings are a dead giveaway of cocci but cocci IS NOT transferred to the egg


This statement is not entirely accurate. Cappelaria over load will also cause blood in the droppings. Its never good to assume because one is more common the other might not be the cause. Only a fecal float will determine the cause.

The statement that cocci is not passed through the egg has been made several times now.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

12345 said:


> Good morning all, I would have went to the intro section if you have one ( didn't ) but it's unnecessary cause this is the only thread I'm going to respond to. I am the guy hildar got the eggs from and when I happened upon this thread became completely appalled. Now I know she's a supporting member and you will probably side with her but I am extremely proud of my fowl and will not let somebody slander them or me without rebuttal. Here's the WHOLE STORY, I have been connected with gamefowl since about 1995 or so in one way or another so I'm no peddler. On a mother forum which I'm going to try a post a link when finished hildar advised she very much wanted games but had a problem hatching shipped eggs. Hildar state the fact on how many shipped eggs u hatched total over the past two years. I being the thoughtful person I am offered to sell her about 24 yes 24 grey eggs for $20.00 which basically just covers lacking supplies and shipping. She was very grateful and I was happy to help someone aquire a breed that I KNOW are as they say the real deal. She kept in touché static about the growth rate of my eggs which I factually have a high hatch rate of my eggs. After the hatch say I have heard NOTHING from her. No correspondence about problems I only knew from the publicity viewed posts from the other forum so when I came across this the way she is slamming me and my fowl I was floored I guess that's what happens when u try to help. Anyway I would like hold at to answer a few questions to back your assumptions. Hildar out of all the shipped eggs u have received in the past two years how many and who's have developed out of how many of that specific order have developed fully ( till hatch )? *Hildar what vet told u cocci is passed through to the embroyo ? *Either your vet is a quack or u are lying about seeing a vet because that Is impossible. Can u post a link to where I said I lost 5 or whatever chicks from cocci and I had to treat my whole flock. And why did u not advised me personally of any problems like should have been done instead of slamming me on a forum that I am not a member of? On the other forum I believe I am widely known as having quality fowl. And factually what is a sign of fully developed chicks dying at hatch: too high humidity chick grew too big and could not pip and zip or drowned when internally pipped or both. And I highly suspect a little embellishment with only losing 4 out of 300 incubated if that's a fact then you're the best incubator in the world and better that god. For reference I am sdm111 on b a c k y a r d c h I c k e n s forum look up show off your games and you'll see the real me and not the slandered lies you are reading here I'm will not sit back and let this just go sorry to be like this but I must defend myself.


Where did I say that part?? Never did I say that. I asked the vet why so many perfect chicks would die in the eggs right before the hatch, she stated to me that they "could" have had a disease that would cause that to happen. She even looked the eggs, over and said the moisture was perfect each baby was moist and the membrane was moist which is why shrink wrapping was not the cause.

And I did keep you updated on how the eggs were coming along. I did that once a week while I was candling. How many times a week do you expect for me to candle?? I still have all of those messages that I sent you believe me I can prove to anyone that weekly I sent you a message with the update.

Don't come in here bashing people that is just so wrong, then go to another forum bashing me. Once again wrong. Yes I hatch out my own eggs because I have buyers locally that buy the chicks. I also sell over 30 dozen eggs a week. Like I said the farm guy that came here saw my laying hens for eating eggs, and swears this is all I have. What a laugh he is. He sees 5 hens and thinks that is what I have for a flock?  Would love to see those 5 hens lay over 300 eggs in one week.


----------

